

Hanukkah and Thanksgiving: A once in eternity overlap - ggchappell
https://sites.google.com/site/mizrahijonathan/home/ThanksgivingAndHanukkah

======
ggchappell
I thought this was interesting. I have not checked any of his work, but he
writes as if he knows what he is talking about.

